# dog grooming



## susan parkes (Oct 17, 2017)

hi just wondered if any one could help me i have been trying to find legislation act i cannot find any thing
dog hair 
dog feaces
cleaning solution
light bulbs used
medicated shampoo containers
disposable gloves 
can any one help please


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Not sure what you mean - are you looking for legislation about the disposal of all the things you list?
What country and county are you in?
I would contact your local environmental health department


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

If you're asking about the disposal of the items you have listed, I'm pretty sure all of them can just be disposed of in household waste. As I don't know where you are located, it could be worth contacting your local council if you are unsure about anything.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

FeelTheBern said:


> If you're asking about the disposal of the items you have listed, I'm pretty sure all of them can just be disposed of in household waste. As I don't know where you are located, it could be worth contacting your local council if you are unsure about anything.


Technically not in normal household waste if it is a business.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

lullabydream said:


> Technically not in normal household waste if it is a business.


All of the stuff listed could just go in general waste, couldn't it?


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

FeelTheBern said:


> All of the stuff listed could just go in general waste, couldn't it?


Yes per se...

However business have different regulations on disposal of waste as well as costs!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

FeelTheBern said:


> If you're asking about the disposal of the items you have listed, I'm pretty sure all of them can just be disposed of in household waste. As I don't know where you are located, it could be worth contacting your local council if you are unsure about anything.


That's what I was thinking....


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Why not contact a local groomer and ask them what they do and what the legislation is?


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

FeelTheBern said:


> If you're asking about the disposal of the items you have listed, I'm pretty sure all of them can just be disposed of in household waste. As I don't know where you are located, it could be worth contacting your local council if you are unsure about anything.


I would agree with the others. As soon as the OP contacts the council about it they will have to start paying business rates on their premises and business charges for their rubbish. All those things can be disposed of in household waste so unless you producing vast quantities I would just bag it up and bin it. If there is too much bag it up and take it to the civic amenity site as household rubbish.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

This is lifted from my wife's Grooming training manual -Guidance for Groomers. I have no idea if the links are still active but it should point you in the right direction.
_
"Waste disposal
Under the Environmental Protection Act 1990 in England, Wales and Scotland, and the Controlled Waste (Duty of Care) Regulations (Northern Ireland), pet grooming services have a duty of care to ensure that any trade waste, for example cleaning materials, sterilisers, shampoo containers and animal fur, they produce in the course of their business is properly and safely disposed of.

The Hazardous Waste (England and Wales) Regulations 2005 stipulate that animal faeces is classified as clinical waste and must be disposed of without causing harm either to humans or the environment. In Scotland the Special Waste Regulations 1996 and Special Waste Amendment (Scotland) Regulations 2004 apply, and in Northern Ireland the Hazardous Waste Regulations (Northern Ireland) 2005 apply.

Any needles, swabs or dressings, for example those used in the microchip implanting procedure are also classified as 'clinical waste', which must be taken to an authorised disposal site by a licensed clinical waste carrier. Most local authorities provide clinical waste collection services. Alternatively, pet grooming service proprietors can engage a specialist clinical collection service such as www.clinicalwasteservices.com or www.cliniserve.co.uk.

Used needles and other sharps must be placed in a clearly marked sharps container that meets BS (British Standard) 7320 1990. Examples of suppliers include Medirite (www.medirite.co.uk) and Medisave (www.medisave.co.uk).

Information about hazardous waste classification that is relevant across the UK can be viewed at www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/300062/ LIT_5426_WM2.pdf.

Under the Water Industry Act 1991, all waste water produced by a pet grooming service is classed as 'trade effluent' and , depending on the scale of their activities, proprietors may require formal consent from their water company to dispose of this waste water at their salon premises.

In England and Wales they should find out whether they need trade effluent consent by contacting their local water company, for example Northumbrian Water (www.nwl.co.uk/ business/trade-effluent.aspx) or Welsh Water (www.dwrcymru.com/en/Business/Trade- Effluent.aspx). In Scotland this is handled by Scottish Water (www.scottishwater.co.uk/business/ our-services/compliance/trade-effluent) and in Northern Ireland by Northern Ireland Water (www.niwater.com/trade-effluent-charges).

Mobile pet grooming services that store and carry their waste water in their vehicle for disposal at their salon premises or home may also require trade effluent consent. "_

J


----------

